# Help Cleaning Up A Computer



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

I have a very annoying pop-up from McAfee advertising virus scan. So, in effect I have a virus advertising virus scanning. I would love to get rid of it.

I would also like to know how to deep clean my PC beyond defrag, clearing browsing history, cookies, etc.

Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

What operating system are you using? Not like I could really help but I know the method depends on what operating system you are running.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> What operating system are you using? Not like I could really help but I know the method depends on what operating system you are running.



IBM and Windows 10 I believe.

Is that what you meant?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, operating system is windows 10.

A few free downloadable programs for virus removal are available and work pretty good. I ran a couple when I had windows 8. Malware bites was a good one and I ran it until it had an argument with my computer. I bought a version of Kaspersky and was happy with it until the paid service ran out. Now I get alerts that my subscription has expired every time I turn on the laptop.


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

Some McAfee stuff comes with the computer and can be eliminated through the control panel.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I use CCleaner (the free version) some. It initially installs to do more than the free version. After a while they stop some features unless you buy it. 

But keeping the free version (declining to buy the purchased version) still gives lots of good features:

CCleaner Professional | Try the world’s most trusted PC cleaner, free!

It used to be called "crapcleaner" but somebody was offended by the word; so now it's ccleaner.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Cleaning a computer well also interests me. I would like a program that finds any "spies" (key loggers, trojans, etc.). Anyone know of a good one for this? (I, too, am using windows 10.)


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

I got sick of Windows long ago. I switched to a free Linux based OS and would never go back to Windows, unless it was required for work ... in which case I would either have two computers (one with Windows and one with Linux) or one computer with a dual boot OS (to start and run in Windows or Linux). If you really want a clean computer, that doesn't slow down until the hardware stops working, that doesn't require virus / malware software (because it's free, built in, and works well enough on its own), wipe the HD and go with a Linux OS. There are numerous flavors and options, and I have as of yet (after about 15 yrs of using a Linux OS) not had any problems running and using the same programs (or Linux equivalents) ... although that could be a problem if you're a gamer. If you don't know how to set this up, there are lots of computer savvy people who can, and many will do it for about $50-100. I have found that it takes me about 2 hours + updates if any + time to customize (download and install programs I use that are not included with the OS, desktop preferences, etc.).


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I also have a pop up from Malaware wanting me buy it. How do I get rid of that pop up?


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

frank b said:


> I also have a pop up from Malaware wanting me buy it. How do I get rid of that pop up?


Reset your computer


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

how do you reset the computer?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> I also have a pop up from Malaware wanting me buy it. How do I get rid of that pop up?


Are you sure that's the correct name? The MalAware I'm aware of is freeware, so wouldn't be asking you to buy it. (And it's an old program, so it's unlikely you have it.)

Whatever the name, the first thing to try would be to uninstall the offending program. If you need help with that, you'd have to tell us what operating system you have.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I downloaded the free version - that was a trial. When that ran out, I started getting those popups to buy it. I have windows 8


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> I downloaded the free version - that was a trial. When that ran out, I started getting those popups to buy it. I have windows 8


Since you didn't respond about whether the name is correct, I'll assume it is, which makes me suspect that what you downloaded may be some kind of malware. My recommendations for malware protection are still the same as I gave you before, and one or another of those programs will find and remove any malware you have:









Norton subscription


My norton subscription is coming up for renewal in December. Is there something better out there that would take care of two computers at a decent price?




www.homesteadingtoday.com


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

It is malwarebytes


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I had the same thing going on with Malwarebytes but a slightly different scenario. I had had it for years. They had a reasonable lifetime price for automatic scanning. 

Then they went to this new format which I opted not to accept. I was constantly being told to upgrade when opening the software. I deleted it. Won't go back to it.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> It is malwarebytes


Those of us who answer computer questions here aren't just sitting around twiddling our thumbs waiting for someone to ask a question. We have our own stuff to do too, like make our living. When you give inaccurate information and don't answer questions we ask because we need the info to help you, it wastes both our time and yours. We can't read your mind, we can't see what your computer is doing, we only know what you tell us, and making us make wild guesses only makes it frustrating for us and harder for everyone. So if you want help, make sure the info you give us is ACCURATE, and ANSWER QUESTIONS when we ask them.

Open Malwarebytes, go to Settings, Account, and click Deactivate. That will put you back on the free version. It might still nag you to upgrade once in a while, but you can't really blame them for that, it's how they stay in business so you can use the free version.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry if I am taking up your time. People make mistakes. * From now on, would you please ignore my questions*


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> Sorry if I am taking up your time. People make mistakes. * From now on, would you please ignore my questions*


It's not that I don't want to help. I'm here because I do want to help people, and I'm happy to do it when I can. And I don't expect anyone to know technical stuff that most people don't know, or even to know what I need to know to help you. But if you want knowledgeable help, for free, that has a chance of actually solving your problem, you need to respect our time and effort enough to do your part too. If you don't want to do that, I'll be happy to honor your request that I ignore your questions.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

omg there is no need for a dispute here....

Yes people do make mistakes; and yes people do need correct and timely information in order to be of help.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Except sometimes we don't know what information is needed from those helping. I'm guilty from both sides.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

That is so true Robin. I'm so literate about computers I sometimes wonder why anyone would even take the time to talk with me about them.


----------

